# Mysterious share adjustment



## csullivan68 (Jan 7, 2020)

I am beginning to regularly experience strange share adjustments to my fares. I complete a trip and I see that I received a higher fare than I expected. When I look into my earnings activity I see that a share adjustment is added, which significantly increases my payment for the ride. Does anyone know what is causing this, not that I'm complaining.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Surge?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

csullivan68 said:


> I am beginning to regularly experience strange share adjustments to my fares. I complete a trip and I see that I received a higher fare than I expected. When I look into my earnings activity I see that a share adjustment is added, which significantly increases my payment for the ride. Does anyone know what is causing this, not that I'm complaining.


When you get a longer trip from within that 
surge zone sometimes they will give you more.
There doesnt seem to be any rhyme or reason 
but I dont complain either 😁


----------



## csullivan68 (Jan 7, 2020)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Surge?


No it's not a surge because, when you look at the fare breakdown, it doesn't say surge. it says share adjustment. Although I have had mysterious surge payouts on some of my fares too. I accept rides where there are no indicators of surge such as the map with surges, surge indicator on your next trip when waiting for next ride, or when the trip. Request is coming through it says there is a surge price attached, but somehow there is a surge added to the fare. I did a ride earlier during a slow period in my hometown, where it rarely surges and even if does it's never more than 2 dollars, and somehow a 13.59 surge was added to the fare. I reiterate that I am not complaining lol.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

🤷‍♀️🤷‍♀️

FWIW- this is not a trip of mine


----------

